# LJ- eMag



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*LumberJocks' eMag Archive*










I thought I'd provide an updated listing of our eMag here, as I can link them and the monthly announcements all together. 
Feedback is always appreciated


March 2012
February 2012
January 2012
December 2011
November 2011
October 2011
September 2011
August 2011
July 2011
June 2011
June 2007 - May 2011 archives


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *LumberJocks' eMag Archive*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is a gr8 idea for quick searches


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*March 2012*

The March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.

Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2012*
> 
> The March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback is appreciated.


Nice job on the emag, Debbie… as usual.
Thanks,
Ellen


----------



## superdav721 (Aug 16, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2012*
> 
> The March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback is appreciated.


Thank you again Ms. Debbie for all you do. You try so hard to keep us organized. Your hard work is appreciated, A LOT.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2012*
> 
> The March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback is appreciated.


Hey Debbie - always appreciate your work here…....good stuff….


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2012*
> 
> The March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback is appreciated.


thanks everyone.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2012*
> 
> The March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback is appreciated.


thnx for all you do Deb, cuz all you do is well appreciated


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2012*
> 
> The March 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback is appreciated.


Thanks Roger


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*April-May 2012 Issue*

The April-May 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.

Feedback as always is appreciated.


----------



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April-May 2012 Issue*
> 
> The April-May 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


great e-mag *MsDebbieP* always look forward to them as always great job


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April-May 2012 Issue*
> 
> The April-May 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


Brilliant Debbie


----------



## affyx (Jan 1, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April-May 2012 Issue*
> 
> The April-May 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


Fantastic work as always!


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April-May 2012 Issue*
> 
> The April-May 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


Thanks again MsDebbieP….......Always appreciate your hard work…..


----------



## MichaelAgate (Jan 15, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April-May 2012 Issue*
> 
> The April-May 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


Great work Debbie, I just shared it out to G+


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April-May 2012 Issue*
> 
> The April-May 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


thanks everyone-you guys do all the work, I just compile into the eMag


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*June 2012 issue*

The June 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available.

Feedback as always is appreciated.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*July 2012*

The LJ eMag for July 2012 is now available (LINK)

Feedback as always is appreciated.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *July 2012*
> 
> The LJ eMag for July 2012 is now available (LINK)
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


I enjoyed the eMag.
Thank you for taking the time to put this months issue together.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*August 2012*

The August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: LINK

Feedback as always is appreciated.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *August 2012*
> 
> The August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: LINK
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


Dynamite as always. You do a gr8 job o puttin it together Deb.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *August 2012*
> 
> The August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: LINK
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


Thanks, Roger!


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *August 2012*
> 
> The August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: LINK
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


great work as always Debbie. very well structured and a pleasure to read.

I always find something I missed.

Thanks!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *August 2012*
> 
> The August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: LINK
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


Excellent as always Debbie. I especially enjoyed the interview with William.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *August 2012*
> 
> The August 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: LINK
> 
> Feedback as always is appreciated.


thank-you Stefang!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*September 2012*

The Sept. 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available (LINK)

Feedback, as always, is appreciated.


----------



## AJswoodshop (Mar 2, 2012)

MsDebbieP said:


> *September 2012*
> 
> The Sept. 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available (LINK)
> 
> Feedback, as always, is appreciated.


COOL! My shop was the (shop tour of the month!)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *September 2012*
> 
> The Sept. 2012 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available (LINK)
> 
> Feedback, as always, is appreciated.


 You had visitors!!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*October 2012 issue*

The October 2012 issue of our LJ eMag is now available. LINK

*CORRECTION*: the updated link for the new book draw apparently did not save. 
Here is the correct link to the draw for the SHAPER book.
My apologies for this error.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*November 2012 eMag*

The November 2012 issue of our eMag is now available: LINK

NOTE: my apologies to JL7 for the typing error in the credits for the sharpening cart (and thanks to Patron for catching the error)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*December 2012*

The latest issue of our eMag is now available … LINK


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*January 2013 Issue*

The January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available
LINK


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *January 2013 Issue*
> 
> The January 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available
> LINK


A great job you are doing Deb.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*March 2013 eMag*

The latest issue is now available: LINK


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2013 eMag*
> 
> The latest issue is now available: LINK


I enjoyed this months issue.
Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2013 eMag*
> 
> The latest issue is now available: LINK


thanks for the feedback, SASmith


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2013 eMag*
> 
> The latest issue is now available: LINK


Thanks Debbie. Good as always.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2013 eMag*
> 
> The latest issue is now available: LINK


thank-you


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*April 2013*

The current issue of our eMag is now available: LINK


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April 2013*
> 
> The current issue of our eMag is now available: LINK


Thanks for the link! I always have a hard time finding it! IRB computer dumb…


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April 2013*
> 
> The current issue of our eMag is now available: LINK


glad I could help


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April 2013*
> 
> The current issue of our eMag is now available: LINK


Did the story about Martin take the place of the LJ interview? Thnx in advance.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April 2013*
> 
> The current issue of our eMag is now available: LINK


yes it did; it's like an interview so I thought it would work.
I've had a few requests for info about the history of the site.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April 2013*
> 
> The current issue of our eMag is now available: LINK


It is a good read. Thnx for that


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*May-June 2013 eMag*

Our latest eMag is now available: LINK


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *May-June 2013 eMag*
> 
> Our latest eMag is now available: LINK


Great job as usual! How do you get all of this done AND maintain your household and garden???? Thanks for all the effort and sweat!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *May-June 2013 eMag*
> 
> Our latest eMag is now available: LINK


thanks MMH … I just skip the household part  Priorities!! haha


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*June 2013*

the June 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available.

Feedback, as always is appreciate.

LINK


----------



## JulianLech (Jan 13, 2011)

MsDebbieP said:


> *June 2013*
> 
> the June 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available.
> 
> ...


Just wanted to let you know that I think you and all the folks responsible for this website are doing a great job. I haven't found another woodworking website that compares in the quantity and variety of projects, techniques, and ease of navigation. Thanks for all your hard work.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *June 2013*
> 
> the June 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available.
> 
> ...


Thank-you for the kind words!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *June 2013*
> 
> the June 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available.
> 
> ...


You are on top o things Deb. I'm sure I could speak for everyone on here and say, we appreciate it.


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *June 2013*
> 
> the June 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available.
> 
> ...


I enjoyed this months issue. Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *June 2013*
> 
> the June 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available.
> 
> ...


Thanks, everyone.

There's just so much content to choose from it is easy to fill the eMag but hard to choose what goes in. 
Thanks to everyone for the feedback AND for the postings on the site.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *June 2013*
> 
> the June 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available.
> 
> ...


Thanks for a great job Deb.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *June 2013*
> 
> the June 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Grumpy


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*July 2013*

our current issue of our eMag is now available: link

feedback as always is available


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *July 2013*
> 
> our current issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> feedback as always is available


Thanks for putting this issue together.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

MsDebbieP said:


> *July 2013*
> 
> our current issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> feedback as always is available


Great eMag as always, but I noticed the Video Of The Month is actually the Tutorial Of The Month.

LoriF, Orange County, California


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *July 2013*
> 
> our current issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> feedback as always is available


doh…. 
thanks LoriF … double check, triple check and still miss something.. argh.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *July 2013*
> 
> our current issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> feedback as always is available


Always gr8 info. Thnx Deb


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*August 2013*

our latest issue of the eMag is now available http://mad.ly/035ee3

Feedback as always is appreciated


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*September 2013 issue*

The September 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available (LINK)


----------



## SASmith (Mar 22, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *September 2013 issue*
> 
> The September 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available (LINK)


I enjoyed this months issue.
Thanks for putting it together.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *September 2013 issue*
> 
> The September 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available (LINK)


Thank-you for the feedback!


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *September 2013 issue*
> 
> The September 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available (LINK)


Welll done Deb.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*October, 2013 Issue*

The October 2013 issue of our eMag is now available: link

[edit: I forgot to post the deadline for the book draw: Nov. 10th/13]


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *October, 2013 Issue*
> 
> The October 2013 issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> [edit: I forgot to post the deadline for the book draw: Nov. 10th/13]


Another job well done. Thanks Deb.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *October, 2013 Issue*
> 
> The October 2013 issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> [edit: I forgot to post the deadline for the book draw: Nov. 10th/13]


thanks, Grumpy


----------



## Patti (Jan 7, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *October, 2013 Issue*
> 
> The October 2013 issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> [edit: I forgot to post the deadline for the book draw: Nov. 10th/13]


Thank you Deb~~ you did a fantastic job on the emag


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *October, 2013 Issue*
> 
> The October 2013 issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> [edit: I forgot to post the deadline for the book draw: Nov. 10th/13]


Thanks, Patti


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *October, 2013 Issue*
> 
> The October 2013 issue of our eMag is now available: link
> 
> [edit: I forgot to post the deadline for the book draw: Nov. 10th/13]


I forgot to post the deadline for the book draw: Nov. 10th/13


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*November 2013 issue*

The November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. LINK
Feedback as always is appreciated.

(Sorry for the delay-technical difficulties)


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *November 2013 issue*
> 
> The November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. LINK
> Feedback as always is appreciated.
> ...


Thnx Deb. And thnx for the heads up about Juan.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *November 2013 issue*
> 
> The November 2013 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. LINK
> Feedback as always is appreciated.
> ...


... and thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*February 2014*

The Feb. 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. http://mad.ly/60be74

Feedback, as always, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2014*
> 
> The Feb. 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. http://mad.ly/60be74
> 
> Feedback, as always, is greatly appreciated.


Thanks Deb


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2014*
> 
> The Feb. 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. http://mad.ly/60be74
> 
> Feedback, as always, is greatly appreciated.


Thanks Debbie…....


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2014*
> 
> The Feb. 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. http://mad.ly/60be74
> 
> Feedback, as always, is greatly appreciated.


Ditto, thnx


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2014*
> 
> The Feb. 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. http://mad.ly/60be74
> 
> Feedback, as always, is greatly appreciated.


thanks, everyone


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *February 2014*
> 
> The Feb. 2014 issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available. http://mad.ly/60be74
> 
> Feedback, as always, is greatly appreciated.


All good as usual Debbie and you highlighted some interesting projects I had missed too.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*March 2014 Issue*

The March 2014 Issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/709a94

Feedback, as always, is appreciated.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2014 Issue*
> 
> The March 2014 Issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/709a94
> 
> Feedback, as always, is appreciated.


Hey Debbie, great work as always….thanks for putting all this together!


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *March 2014 Issue*
> 
> The March 2014 Issue of our LumberJocks' eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/709a94
> 
> Feedback, as always, is appreciated.


Ditto what Jeff said. I appreciate what you do Deb. Thnx


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

*April, 2014*

The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


thank you very much, i take it that this is your last publication for lumberjocks, you've done so well, you have been a life line of sorts when problems were all around , i know you helped me get through some problems…thank you so very much, i shall enjoy this. i wish you well with what other endeavors you pursue. bob


----------



## jroot (Jan 20, 2015)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


Thank you ever so much for all your work, MsDebbieP. It has been much appreciated.

Hopefully we will continue to see your postings as you work on your own projects.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


Yes, that was my last eMag. ... more time, now, with the Grand-babies and my gardens 

Thanks for the kind words, my friends.


----------



## JL7 (Apr 13, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


Hey Debbie…..A big thanks for all your contributions to the site. Enjoy the grand babies and the gardens!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


Debbie, will you be hanging around & drop in once in awhile?

We will miss you!


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


I'll be keeping an eye on my profile page, for sure. 
And maybe if I ever make something again I will let you know 
(Thanks for the kind words)


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


Many thanks for all the hard work Deb. Very much appreciated. Isn't great looking after the grandkids, you can spoil them rotten and hand them back at the end of the day. LOL


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


thanks Grumpy-oh yes, handing them back is pretty nice


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


Thanks for all of the issues and all of the work you've done for Lumberjocks, Ms. Debbie. I hope that all of your future pursuits work out well. We really do appreciate all that you have done.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


thank-you, Charles!


----------



## lightweightladylefty (Mar 27, 2008)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


Debbie,

We will certainly miss your contributions to LJs. You've been a real encouragement to many of us. Thanks for all the years of faithful service.

L/W


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

MsDebbieP said:


> *April, 2014*
> 
> The April 2014 issue of our LumberJocks eMag is now available: http://mad.ly/a107a4


Thanks L/W!


----------

